# مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2008)

*مرة واحد كان عنده كتكوت مفترس ، كل ما يدخله قفص الفراخ يقوم الكتكوت ياكلهم ، وفي 
*
*
*
*قفص القرود ياكلهم ، وفي قفص القطط ياكلهم ، راح راميه في الصحرا . صعب عليه*
*
*
* الكتكوت وراح يشوفه بعد 3 أيام ، لقى الكتكوت مرمي عالأرض والنسور بتحوم حواليه ،*
*
*
* الراجل قاله : يا حبيبي إنت مت ؟ قام الكتكوت وقال له : يخرب بيتك بوظت الكمين.*​

* فيه حرامي دخل بيت عشان يسرق
وهو يفتش في البيت طلعت عليه صاحبه البيت وكانت تخينه اوي ومسكته ورمته على الارض وقعدت عليه
وراحت تنادي ولدها جورج انده ابوك من على القهوه
الحرامي قاله بسرعه يا جورج وحياة والدك بسرعة.*​​ *
...: محشش راح عزاء .. سأل أهل العزاء ولدكم ده مات كيف ؟ قالوا ليهو : رصاصة بالراس ... قال : أوف الحمد لله الما جات في عينه 
*
*!! 
*
*
*

*محشش دخل على صيدلية سأل الصيدلي عندك شريط بنادول ،قال ليهو أيوه
قال طيب حطوا نسمعوا:Love_Letter_Open:*​ 
*
*​


----------



## sony_33 (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*

خد دى هدية صغيرة منى
محشش قطع رأس أخوه وهو نايم...وقعد يضحك ويقول: هيتجنن لما يصحى الصبح وميلقهاش ​


----------



## fayse_f (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*

جميلة جداً جداً اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



sony_33 قال:


> خد دى هدية صغيرة منى
> محشش قطع رأس أخوه وهو نايم...وقعد يضحك ويقول: هيتجنن لما يصحى الصبح وميلقهاش ​



الليافة بتقول 
اللي بيديك هدية لازم تردلو بدالها:

مرة دكتور دخل عنبر فى سراية المجانين لقى واحد بيخبط دماغة فى الحيطة سأل الممرضة ماله ده ؟ قالت أصله كان بيحب واحدة ومتجوزهاش دخل العنبر الى بعده لقى واحد بيضرب نفسة بالشبشب قالها وده ماله قالتله أصل ده اللي اتجوزها ..
:crazy_pil


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*

طيب انا رح حزركم حزورة  كأن حي اله سبع ايدين وثمن رجلين وثلاث عيون ما هو وممكن يكون موجود بكل مكان ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



fayse_f قال:


> جميلة جداً جداً اشكرك الرب يباركك



شكرا"على المرور 
ربنا معك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## amjad-ri (27 يوليو 2008)

خلوة  اوي  

شكلرا  و ننتضر المزيد​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> خلوة  اوي
> 
> شكلرا  و ننتضر المزيد​




شكرا" على المرور وننتظر منك المزيد منك ايضا"
وربنا معك


----------



## sosana (28 يوليو 2008)

> فيه حرامي دخل بيت عشان يسرق
> وهو يفتش في البيت طلعت عليه صاحبه البيت وكانت تخينه اوي ومسكته ورمته على الارض وقعدت عليه
> وراحت تنادي ولدها جورج انده ابوك من على القهوه
> الحرامي قاله بسرعه يا جورج وحياة والدك بسرعة.


حلوين اووووووووووي يا كليم تسلم ايدك


----------



## ramy299 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*

Seٌor Leopoldo:
Simplemente querيa felicitarle por su pلgina y por sus e***itos, ambos especies en extinciَn actualmente. Me ha gustado particularmente su relato "Tristeza post coitum", aunque tampoco hay desperdicio en los demلs.
Gracias por su literatura.
Me dirijo a usted para solicitarle los siguientes libros, dado que me han gustado sobremanera:
Conjeturas y otras cojudeces
La lلmpara de un cretino
La carcajada del diablo
Gracias, una vez mلs, por regalarnos su literatura.
Atentamente,
Carlos Garcيa Gَmez.


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



ramy299 قال:


> Seٌor Leopoldo:
> Simplemente querيa felicitarle por su pلgina y por sus e***itos, ambos especies en extinciَn actualmente. Me ha gustado particularmente su relato "Tristeza post coitum", aunque tampoco hay desperdicio en los demلs.
> Gracias por su literatura.
> Me dirijo a usted para solicitarle los siguientes libros, dado que me han gustado sobremanera:
> ...




 مش فاهم حاجة 
Gracias, una vez m Atentamente,ل


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2008)

sosana قال:


> حلوين اووووووووووي يا كليم تسلم ايدك


 
* ميرسي كتير sosana
ومرسي عا المرور 
اله يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



brave-heart قال:


> طيب انا رح حزركم حزورة  كأن حي اله سبع ايدين وثمن رجلين وثلاث عيون ما هو وممكن يكون موجود بكل مكان ​



*ده العفريت واذا بتأدر اثبت العكس*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



كليم متى قال:


> *ده العفريت واذا بتأدر اثبت العكس*



لا اكيد مو عفريت بس قربت من الجواب الصحيح 
بعطيك محاولة تانية​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*

*لا دي خناقة الموضوع دخل فيه لغات وحنا مبنفهمش حاجة فى البتنجان ومفيش حد يقول ليه البتنجان وكل يوم من ده 

thx على this موضوع so مضحك
*​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههههه*
*كلها حلوة*
*ميرسى لليك*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



FADY_TEMON قال:


> *لا دي خناقة الموضوع دخل فيه لغات وحنا مبنفهمش حاجة فى البتنجان ومفيش حد يقول ليه البتنجان وكل يوم من ده
> 
> thx على this موضوع so مضحك
> *​



*:heat:*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *كلها حلوة*
> *ميرسى لليك*​




*مشكور عا المرورcome with me
*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



brave-heart قال:


> لا اكيد مو عفريت بس قربت من الجواب الصحيح
> بعطيك محاولة تانية​




* بدي حزرك وحدة*
* ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
* كأن حي اله سبع ايدين وثمن رجلين وثلاث عيون ما هو وممكن يكون موجود بكل مكان*
* ومش عفريت شو هوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
جائزة
*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*

_حلوين اوى اوى ياكليم

شششكرا ليك​_


----------



## emy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*

*



محشش دخل على صيدلية سأل الصيدلي عندك شريط بنادول ،قال ليهو أيوه
قال طيب حطوا نسمعوا:Love_Letter_Open:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _حلوين اوى اوى ياكليم
> 
> شششكرا ليك​_




*مششششكورة   اوى اوى فيبي
​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



emy قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



* ميرسي عا المرور*
* ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



كليم متى قال:


> * بدي حزرك وحدة*
> * ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
> * كأن حي اله سبع ايدين وثمن رجلين وثلاث عيون ما هو وممكن يكون موجود بكل مكان*
> * ومش عفريت شو هوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



الجواب 
هو 
الوحش


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوه خالص ربنا يباركك[/si*ze]


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *حلوه خالص ربنا يباركك[/si*ze]




*مرسي عا المرور 
ربنا يباركك

​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



brave-heart قال:


> الجواب
> هو
> الوحش



*شكرا" لانك اعطيتنا الحل​*


----------



## aHmEd tIto (3 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع كوووووووووول طحن*

*دا الاسم المناسب للموضوع*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2008)

ahmed tito قال:


> *موضوع كوووووووووول طحن*
> 
> *دا الاسم المناسب للموضوع*



*شكرا" على الطحن
يا  احمد 
​*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" لانك اعطيتنا الحل​*



لا ولو تكرم عينك اذا حبيتها عندي كتير على نمطها بتحب حزرك ياهن


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: مش حابب حط عنوان الي بده يشوف*



brave-heart قال:


> لا ولو تكرم عينك اذا حبيتها عندي كتير على نمطها بتحب حزرك ياهن



*لما بتكون فاضي
مر علي وهات شي 
وحدة
بودرة 
او بعد بودرة
او اول الشعر
زي منتا عاوز
​*


----------



## my.savior (4 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههه حلوين خالص
ميرسى كتير ليك و ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2008)

my.savior قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوين خالص
> ميرسى كتير ليك و ربنا معاك
> *​




*ميريي كتيرررررررررر
عالمرور
الله يباركك*​


----------



## kokielpop (5 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوين خالص 

وخد ديه منى انا 

كمبيوتر طلق مراتة قالتله والسي دى اللى فى بطنى​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *حلوين خالص
> 
> وخد ديه منى انا
> 
> كمبيوتر طلق مراتة قالتله والسي دى اللى فى بطنى​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مع سرعتها مهضومة
شكرا"عا المرور
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مرة واحد كان عنده كتكوت مفترس ، كل ما يدخله قفص الفراخ يقوم الكتكوت ياكلهم ، وفي
> *
> *
> *
> ...



*حلوه خالص            اين يباع هذا الكتكوت             شكرا لي*ك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *حلوه خالص            اين يباع هذا الكتكوت             شكرا لي*ك




*النوع ده مستنسخ
ههههههههههههه
شكرا" عا المرور
ربنا يباركك​​*


----------

